

Wil Shipley says grim outcome if protest ratings continue - lloydde
https://getsatisfaction.com/deliciousmonster/topics/sync_delicious_library_3_library_with_multiple_computers_cloud_features#reply_14981674

======
lloydde
Wil also comments in the thread about Amazon strong-arming him, "Amazon will
disable Delicious Library if I re-release my iOS viewer app right now. They
have told me this explicitly. I don't think it'd help you any if I release an
iOS viewer and then immediately am forced to pull it and Delicious Library
from the stores."

------
lloydde
Wil Shipley explains why Delicious Library 3 doesn't have sync and ends with,
"The simple truth is that at 3 1⁄2 stars we will run out of money in a year.
At 4 1⁄2 stars we stay in business. That's the ominous reality that tiny shops
like ours work under."

